# Shimano Spheros reels for surf fishing....



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

what is the difference between an FA, FB and FB series?

Also, for surf fishing down there what size to recommend? The 14's and 18 look a little big. I was thinking 6000 or 8000. 

These will go on 9' or 10' rods.

TIA.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The spheros are great all around saltwater spinning reels. The FA series are older models that were replaced by the FB. There were a few changes made, both cosmetically and mechanically but both series will perform well. I have owned 5 of the older models and loved them. I would suggest a 8000 for a 9-10ft rod. You can get the 5000 or 6000 but the price difference isn't much and the size is the exact same other than the spool depth and weight (the 8000 is actually the lightest).


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree with Chris, the Spheros is a great surf reel. A metal body is a must in the surf, IMHO. I've settled in the 5000 series range. That will take a 300 yard spool of PowerPro and will handle most anything we catch in the surf here. Also makes a good multi-purpose reel for inshore.


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

Is 69.95 for brand new 8000's and up a good price? Seems to be...

Thanks everybody - that makes my mind up.


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

*Shimano spinning reel for surf..*

I recommend the 5000 or 6000.. the extra line capacity of 8000 is just wasted and costs both in yards never used (yet replaced) and weight of extra line (exceeds any published weight differences..)

FA is original of series and represents original with focus on durability
FB second generation focused on removing bulk
subsequent versions add some BB and decoration but usually yield less durability in salt/surf conditions.. I prefer Stradic and Sustain series.. I have never regretted the price differential as they last so long with just minimal maintenance and care.. I fish the surf very often.. year round


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

Where'd you find a new Spheros 8000 for $69? Local or online? 

Best I've found is almost 2 X that.

I'd like to get one myself for that price.

Bryan


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*Rivermarine Supply. They were FA's. By the time that*

I got back to the net they were all sold out.


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*Never thought about the line.*



Rick Shaw said:


> I recommend the 5000 or 6000.. the extra line capacity of 8000 is just wasted and costs both in yards never used (yet replaced) and weight of extra line (exceeds any published weight differences..)


Wish I had seen this post before I bought an Okuma Salina 80 on eBay. I never thought about how much braid you could put on a 5000 or similar. A bunch. 

I think I'll fill it with some old mono or old braid to cut down on the new line needed.

Thanks.


----------

